# Baby copperhead?



## cmshoot (Oct 10, 2009)

Sorry, I don't have a pic.  

Was working in the backyard and found a very young snake.  Approx 6"-8" long, not much bigger around than a #2 pencil.

It's belly was solid light orange and the rest of it was a solid, very light beige color.  No markings, stripes, or anything else.  The head was definitely larger than the body.

Thought it might be a copperhead, I've never seen one that young before.

Thanks


----------



## luv2drum (Oct 10, 2009)

I'm not sure how accurate it is because I've never seen a baby copperhead.  But a guy I met who keeps all kinds of snakes said that baby copperheads have a neon green tip on their tale.  There are a lot of guys on here that know lot more than I do.  Also there is a good website listed in some other threads, it is a university of GA website.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Oct 11, 2009)

I've handled baby copperheads.They look just like their adult counterpart,but have yellowish tail


----------



## 2bbshot (Oct 11, 2009)

Jeff Raines said:


> I've handled baby copperheads.They look just like their adult counterpart,but have yellowish tail



x2 They have the same markings as adult copperheads.


----------



## shaggybill (Oct 11, 2009)

If the snake is 10" long or less, a yellow/green tipped tail is a dead giveaway that the snake is either a copperhead or a cottonmouth. They are also heavily patterned just like the adults, so if your snake was a solid color, it was definitely not venomous.


----------



## oldman 45 (Oct 11, 2009)

There are no cottonmouths in Dallas Ga.


----------



## germag (Oct 11, 2009)

My guess would be a Red-bellied snake (_Storeria occipitomaculata_). They are very variable in coloration and marking, but typically have an orange or red belly, possibly a Worm Snake (_Carphophis amoenus_)...definitely _not_ a copperhead.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Oct 12, 2009)

shaggybill said:


> If the snake is 10" long or less, a yellow/green tipped tail is a dead giveaway that the snake is either a copperhead or a cottonmouth. They are also heavily patterned just like the adults, so if your snake was a solid color, it was definitely not venomous.




I was spreading some wood mulch and down in the middle of the dump truck load of chips, we found a baby copperhead, about 3-4 inches long.  Classic copperhead pattern, and a bright yellow tail that looked like something on a fishing lure.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 12, 2009)

germag said:


> my guess would be a red-bellied snake (_storeria occipitomaculata_). They are very variable in coloration and marking, but typically have an orange or red belly, possibly a worm snake (_carphophis amoenus_)...definitely _not_ a copperhead.



x2.


----------



## shortround1 (Oct 14, 2009)

luv2drum said:


> I'm not sure how accurate it is because I've never seen a baby copperhead.  But a guy I met who keeps all kinds of snakes said that baby copperheads have a neon green tip on their tale.  There are a lot of guys on here that know lot more than I do.  Also there is a good website listed in some other threads, it is a university of GA website.


good going drum, sometimes its tail has a orange hew to it.even a baby copperhead should have markings, i think most fanged snakes are born live, if that is so you may be near momma.


----------



## cmshoot (Oct 19, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up, folks.  If I see another, I'll know.


----------



## jbyrd_1976 (Oct 24, 2009)

I stepped right over the top of a copperhead this morning around 10:15am, in light rain.  Jumped back and let the .270 break the silence.  I will post pictures tomorrow when I get bach home.  They move pretty good withholes all in their body.  
He was 4'9" in length and about 5" in diameter.  16" Snake boots didnt make me feel any safer when this thig was 10" from my foot.


----------



## shaggybill (Oct 25, 2009)

jbyrd_1976 said:


> He was 4'9" in length and about 5" in diameter.  16" Snake boots didnt make me feel any safer when this thig was 10" from my foot.



Looking forward to seeing the pictures. I've never seen or heard of a copperhead that big.


----------



## jbyrd_1976 (Oct 25, 2009)

Well the pictures of the copperhead were corrupted from switching the SD card to a different camera. I did remeasure the snake and it was 51" long (4ft 3") and it was 5" in circumference not diameter.

Very pretty snake once its head was cut off.


----------



## Deerhead (Oct 29, 2009)

2bbshot said:


> x2 They have the same markings as adult copperheads.



x3 I just killed on last night in the garage. It was a new born, about 5" long.  The wife sure was screaming


----------



## troutman34 (Oct 30, 2009)

Sounds like a worm snake with the orange belly. I found one last year in the garage and looked it up. It sounds like the same kind I found. Harmless, but very pretty.


----------

